# WEXII's: World Eater 1st company "The Dark Rage"



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So before i start im using the GK 'dex as a counts as job.

They are not fallen grey knights!

I will be sticking to WE fluff as tight as i can, so no double librarians or dreadknights, psycannnons etc.

So heres my first squad, called "red vindicators" led by Skull champ Drakken

Here they are in the base form!









































These guys will be "desacrators", my version of the purifiers.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice....I can't wait to see more and these painted. Also the fluff on these guys will be interesting.

Doc


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty cool, I want to see how this turns out.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

There's still loads of Purity seals and Inquisition 'markings' on the legs that'll detract from the models.

Might be a touch difficult to remove now :/


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

By khorne...

World eaters + Grey knights = BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah you need to get rid of those purity seals. also if you pull the fluff off nicely it wont matter but most times 'counts as' is somewhat frowned upon as FotMing.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Just make them impurity seals, or blood seals, or skull seals, or hell, they could even be their KILL MAIM BURN! seals, just write KILL MAIM BURN! on them. the parchment is simply their oath of blood. count as fluff is very easy o come up with


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye with the purity seals, im going with a word bearer approach on that they are "unholy scriptures" with bargins to daemons and the gods etc. Some markings will be covered with khornate brass etchingstactical placed.

Ive filed of the obvious INQ markings as of few hours back.

Alas heres a 90% done desacrator and some of them primed.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like an interesting project.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

A few things here ;

First off.. I like the concept & the choice of bits for the kitbash, especially the FW WE conversion bits. The new GK kit offers up oodles of possiblity for some nasty 2 handed weapon poses.

I'm digging the "impurity seals". I might "borrow" that one for my current WE project.

I do not however favour the Grey Knights wrist mounted bolters with the sidemounted clips. They protrude too far off the model for my taste. I'd putty over the mounting whole for a more streamlined look. More like what you had when they just gray plastic.

I can forgive using Imperial lapdog parts for your project, but you can't have World Eaters without chain weaponry. Chain glaives would fit nicely IMHO, and they're easily converted.

Pro tip #1, Drill out your gun barrels. It helps, seriously.
Pro tip #2 Thin your paints a bit. 3-4 thin layers goes on and looks better than 1-2 thick coats. You can get more depth and shade by gradually lightening the colours as you build up.
Try limiting your pallete to say 3-4 colors. It helps add cohnesion to the unit and the army as a whole. [ also it's easier and faster to paint ]. Too many colours and it looks too "busy" and awkward. The more experienced and talented guys here can explain all that colour theory stuff.. It escapes me.

Nonetheless, I like your start. Good work.

FFX


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

another update from my weekends work.


----------

